# check out my germination did i mess up?



## soofaded (Mar 29, 2006)

i put all my seeds on the paper towel (wet) and then covered it and put it in the ziploc baggy and filled it up with air.. then i put it in the back of my comp it gets really hot back there my comp keeps my whole room warm haha anyways i left the baggy there for 2hours already and when i touched it, it was pretty warm.. should i move the baggy in my closet or just leave it? and my seeds i got were kind of black and looked burnt.. and some of them were cracked would it still grow a tail? or im just wastin my time  thanks for reading


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, what's in the bag. Looks like cow curd or something. lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

you shoulda maybe placed the seed further apart too....when those tap roots come out they will all get intertwined and then they will most likely break when you try and separate them


----------



## Chicken (Mar 29, 2006)

you should of gave your seeds the finger test. lol. i give them the finger all the time. Before you start germinating, get the seed and press them agaist a hard surface, those that crack are bad. but the hell anyways, try them out, what you got to lose


----------



## soofaded (Mar 29, 2006)

ohh -__- hahah yeah i spaced them apart now those are some Stres Weed seeds haha not chronic or anything bomb its some wack stuff.. im just usin to see if it would work


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 29, 2006)

you don't need the bag.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 29, 2006)

i just get plate get the some napkins moist put the seeds spread out in between the layers of napkins and put saran wrap over the plate. I also just let them stay at room temperature and they sprout in 2 days normally. You dont want them getting to hot but some warmt will speed up the process. Good luck you should get some tap roots showing in the next couple days hopefully.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2006)

Chicken said:
			
		

> get the seed and press them agaist a hard surface, those that crack are bad.


 
Nope, don't agee with this one. If the seed is damaged throw it out. If the seed doesn't sprout throw it out. don't be tryin to crunch on a hard surface. Seeds and embryos are delicate. you could accidently crush a viable seed. IMO


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

> you shoulda maybe placed the seed further apart too....when those tap roots come out they will all get intertwined and then they will most likely break when you try and separate them



I don't think it's possible for tap roots to grow vigoursly enough to come close to intertwineing with other tap roots. If so, enlighten me please!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 30, 2006)

hey *sicnarf*...i have had some sprout that actually already had the first set of leaves out...not formed...but you know the first look as it pops out (almost looks like a wet soggy pea) 

i am kicking myself in the ass for not takin pics...i have seen tap roots about two inches long ...after they pop and start to grow (if not transplanted right away) they begin to corkscrew and will also grow right through the papertowel too...not both plys on the towel...but will force itself in between the two plys...seeking proper rooting i would imagine 

Now how did i find this all out??  I had a bunch of seed that was very green and premature...so time to play and experiment...

First off...i agree with *Mutt* on the seed crushing...i would never think about crushing a seed against anything...to see if a seed is viable i try and germinate it...if it doesn't pop within 8 days....its not viable

All these premmie seeds i did different experiments with...i like to learn hands on...i learn better sometimes from making my own mistakes  

the majority of the seeds popped within 48 hours by using a papertowel germination method....but i didn't just want to know if they were viable...i wanted to see what would happen if neglected...how much of a will to live is there??

i would imagine since the seed were immature that a lot died right away after popping, they seemed to rot out where the new leaf should have grown

some were put in dirt and grew out just fine (a total 50/50 split on the female/male ratio) 

now as for the taproots coming together and tangling...all the seed that didn't pop....i figured well lets keep it going (this was after 3 days) and see if they do pop...

i left the baggie in my usual spot to germ...clipped to the back of the fridge with a clothespin...

but alas...i am a stoner...and well....they were forgotten for maybe 5 days   (it was summer too so i was pretty busy with the kids too  ) 

now of course by the time i check them they are well...moldy!!!  YUCK!!  But upon inspection ...yes they had popped and had started to sprout some leaves and the taproots had wound around each other..

I do have more seed that is not mature...maybe i will have to make this a new experiment...and DOCUMENT everything   and maybe these will be the ladies that go outside this year


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

*I thought this thread belongs over here in the germination section so i moved it. *


----------

